# Rims?



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Does any one know what kind of rims are on the red z in these pictures Gold color rims 

heres the link 
Heavy Tuned VG30DETT [Z32] Gallery


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

there was two the first one looked like volk te37's but i dont think they were but the volks look just like em 
an the second was some old bbs that they used to use on th 80's style bimmers


----------

